# New Water Heater Website!



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, here is the new GREEN plumbing section.
Since I sold the plumbing business, I have been working on some other projects. The main one I am working on is a new water heater information website called http://waterheaterzone.com :thumbup:

It is still a work in progress, a lot of content to still publish.

One of the main subjects is super-efficient, eco-friendly, "green" water heaters. Such as tankless electric, tankless gas, solar water heaters and heat pump water heaters along with conventional storage tank water heaters.

Which type of water heater system is your preferred type of "green" water heater?
Solar? Tankless? Heat Pump Hybrids? other?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Bet you can't guess what I voted for :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You forgot: Geo thermal heat pumps, heat recovery heat pump heaters


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> You forgot: Geo thermal heat pumps, heat recovery heat pump heaters


Forgot the bucket o water on the wood stove too...:laughing:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Forgot the bucket o water on the wood stove too...:laughing:


Thanks Red, I forgot to add that section to my website. I'll add a "woodstove-bucket-fired" section ASAP.:laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Who the F#$K voted for tankless electric?!?! :blink:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I could not decide so I voted for them all. :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*nice info site*

you will be putting a lot of work in that site....

it looks good... except for the fact that I am not into

tankless heaters, 

the only thing I would change is the
way the site is spelled out with water heater cutting
 across and through the zone name.....
 I had a hard time reading ZONE..... would rather just have it across the page....




a conventioinal RHEEM PRO water heater is the
 best and most efficient for the money:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Well, so far Solar is winning by a landslide,*:thumbsup:
and that was my vote as well.
One day, when I have the spare dough, I hope to install a solar water heating system on my house. Maybe solar hydronic radiant floor heating and solar electric power too, while I am at it. Live off the grid!:thumbup:

Seriously, I think solar energy is the way to go for the world. Renewable energy that is constantly bombarding our atmosphere and is relatively cheap and easy to harness. It looks expensive in the short-term setup, but as in investment, if you look at the _*longterm payback in pure energy, it is unbeatable.*_


----------



## jimmyb21 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cool website, I like the new hybrid gas heaters. I've never seen a solar system out here. I don't know if we get enough sun year round to be worth the cost?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

service guy said:


> *Well, so far Solar is winning by a landslide,*:thumbsup:
> and that was my vote as well.
> One day, when I have the spare dough, I hope to install a solar water heating system on my house. Maybe solar hydronic radiant floor heating and solar electric power too, while I am at it. Live off the grid!:thumbup:
> 
> Seriously, I think solar energy is the way to go for the world. Renewable energy that is constantly bombarding our atmosphere and is relatively cheap and easy to harness. It looks expensive in the short-term setup, but as in investment, if you look at the _*longterm payback in pure energy, it is unbeatable.*_


I love solar to, but it won't solve the world's energy problems all by itself. it's good for certain applications in certain geography though.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

The more I look into Solar the more I am liking what I'm seeing, hopefully pricing for these systems will soon start becoming more affordable.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Eternal Hybrid Water Heater is the best one the market right now imo. Great unit, runs circles around a tankless unit.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*going to link your info*

you web site and information looks real good...

I hope you dont mind if I put a link to your information
on my web site on my water heater page.....

something more for them to look at...


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Will said:


> Eternal Hybrid Water Heater is the best one the market right now imo. Great unit, runs circles around a tankless unit.


I am going to a class tomorrow afternoon to checkout the eternal water heaters. Went to one Monday for Noritz tankless and am still not convinced they are right for our area with 80 degree temperature rise in the winter. Certain commercial applications may make sense but not the norm.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Will tell me why the Eternal is so much better. Isn't it basically a tankless with a 2 gallon reserve tank?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

the neighbor "lady's ". breid.............:rockon:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Pipe Rat,














http://eternalwaterheater.com/

Hope that helps. It's not really like a tankless. Similar, but not the same. It has a lot less computer components. I like the fact that it can put out what it would take 2 tankless units to do. They cost around 2000K so they are cheaper than tankless. Most new homes I do take at least 2 tankless, and I can get by with doing 1 eternal in the same situation. With the buffer tank you don't have the pressure drop you get with tankless. I can't say much about the reliability. My 1st one I put in was last summer. Had no problems yet(knock on wood). They come with a 20 year residential warrenty so I'd say the must be pretty reliable. If I build a new home, that what I'd put in my home.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Eternal Hybrid Technology*

Yeah, the Eternal Hybrid really is an awesome water heater, here are a few reasons:
*4.3 gallons per minute with a 90 degree fahrenheit rise**!
98% thermal efficiency.
20 year warranty.
:thumbup:
*


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they are top of the line*



service guy said:


> Yeah, the Eternal Hybrid really is an awesome water heater, here are a few reasons:
> *4.3 gallons per minute with a 90 degree fahrenheit rise**!*
> *98% thermal efficiency.*
> *20 year warranty.*
> *:thumbup:*


 
have you gotten any prices for one of them in your area.... ?? 

 Last time I checked they cost about 2000
around here for the first generation unit....


----------



## sanplum (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm getting webserver's default page...
Is the site currently down?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

sanplum said:


> I'm getting webserver's default page...
> Is the site currently down?


Yeah, but its back up now...damn wikileak hackers compromised my hosting servers. It is fixed now.:thumbup:


----------



## sanplum (Nov 30, 2010)

The site looks great. Definitely lots of info.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Great website. Lots of information. :thumbsup:


----------



## plumr-n-tx (Jan 18, 2011)

service guy said:


> Well, here is the new GREEN plumbing section.
> Since I sold the plumbing business, I have been working on some other projects. The main one I am working on is a new water heater information website called http://waterheaterzone.com :thumbup:
> 
> It is still a work in progress, a lot of content to still publish.
> ...


I like the site. Looks close between solar, tankless gas and I don't give a flip.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Pipe Rat said:


> Will tell me why the Eternal is so much better. Isn't it basically a tankless with a 2 gallon reserve tank?


It's actually closer to a boiler in design, those are the units we install around here, been having far less problems with them here in north Texas than with anything else we've installed before. Our water here is quite bad, I'm sure we would have seen better results with noritz units if the water wasn't so hard. I swear, sometimes it feels like I'm getting pelted with rocks when I take a shower


----------



## lavrovaK (Feb 14, 2013)

It's solar for me. Cheap and warm.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

lavrovaK said:


> It's solar for me. Cheap and warm.


Who the _ v-- are you coming in here again without posting a full proper intro??


----------

